
Uber Hack - Dead battery on your car - lockhart
I did this yesterday and thought I would share.<p>Next time your car battery dies, instead of calling friends or a tow truck, call an Uber and have them run the meter while they give you a jump. It will cost you around $8 instead of the $50-$75 a tow truck will cost (caveat: you most likely will need your own jumper cables).
======
WheelsAtLarge
Quick tip, if you find that you have just enough power to crank the motor but
not enough to start it. Shift the transmision to neutral. The power needed is
less and it might give you the edge to start right up.

~~~
lockhart
That is a great tip. Thanks!

------
dangrossman
For the price of one roadside jump you can pick up a portable jump starter,
compressor and inverter at Amazon/Pep Boys. Something like this:

[http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-J5C09-500-Amp-Built-In-
Compres...](http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-J5C09-500-Amp-Built-In-
Compressor/dp/B002X6VXL4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381796469&sr=8-1&keywords=jump+compressor)

You'll never be stranded with a dead battery again, can inflate flat tires
wherever you are, and can charge your cell phone if your battery can't be
revived. I bought one years ago after dealing with a bad alternator and keep
it in the trunk of my car; so much peace of mind. You even get to be a hero,
jumping other peoples' stranded cars without needing cables or risking your
own car.

~~~
lockhart
That is pretty awesome. Although getting an Uber X to jumpstart you only costs
$8, but for the peace of mind and range of coverage, the $75 is probably worth
it.

~~~
spk210
Id say the 75 was the better choice here... jump it 10 times and its paid for
itself. Plus no waiting AT ALL! So explain to me how it would be smarter to
call a cab if you know you have alt issues?

------
bliti
If you have access to the battery and it is not a sealed type:

Check the battery fluid level. If its low, you may use some bottled water to
fill it up. Chances are the car will startup and allow you to get home. Note
that you should replace the battery after doing this.

------
charliekubal
definitely faster and cheaper than a tow truck -- smart thinking.

------
dgoody208
Golden.

~~~
lockhart
Thanks, dude.

